# Faux Fur



## WingDog (Jul 7, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good faux fur that is not $25 a yard? All the links in the stickies are outrageous in price, and I hate buying stuff online without first being able to see the quality of it first hand.

I went to Joann Fabric today and the faux fur they had was 14.99 a yard. But was unsure of the quality of it, it did not seem like it was very good. seemed really crappy....If anyone could give me a quick point in the correct direction, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 7, 2011)

WingDog said:


> Can anyone recommend a good faux fur that is not $25 a yard? All the links in the stickies are outrageous in price, and I hate buying stuff online without first being able to see the quality of it first hand.
> 
> I went to Joann Fabric today and the faux fur they had was 14.99 a yard. But was unsure of the quality of it, it did not seem like it was very good. seemed really crappy....If anyone could give me a quick point in the correct direction, it would be greatly appreciated.


 
Good fur tends to be 20 bucks and up. However that said Distinctive Fabrics and Mendels both allow you to order swatches so you can see the material before you buy it.


----------



## Blarmajin (Jul 7, 2011)

If you want GOOD QUALITY fur, then pay up.
Fursuit making is expensive. 
Deal with it.


----------



## WingDog (Jul 7, 2011)

Blarmajin said:


> If you want GOOD QUALITY fur, then pay up.
> Fursuit making is expensive.
> Deal with it.



No shit.....Read the post and see that I am looking for a non online place to buy fur, not hear some guy rant. I have more than enough to commission a suit, but would rather make my own, but being as it is my first one, I am looking for whatever the cheapest, decent quality fur is
 If you have nothing constructive to add don't spam my threads about how expensive it is. I knew that it was going to be in buying foam and other materials, Which I found a way around my foam cost issue. 

Go to creaigslist, find a free couch that has foam cushions, go get said couch and take the cushions, the way I see it, foam is foam.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 7, 2011)

WingDog said:


> No shit.....Read the post and see that I am looking for a non online place to buy fur, not hear some guy rant. I have more than enough to commission a suit, but would rather make my own, but being as it is my first one, I am looking for whatever the cheapest, decent quality fur is
> If you have nothing constructive to add don't spam my threads about how expensive it is. I knew that it was going to be in buying foam and other materials, Which I found a way around my foam cost issue.
> 
> Go to creaigslist, find a free couch that has foam cushions, go get said couch and take the cushions, the way I see it, foam is foam.



To be honest if you are looking for a non online place you are looking for help in the wrong area. The only way you will find a non-online place is to look at where you look and research your area stores. If you can find a local shop that sells fabrics, you may find some faux furs there. However the quality is not always guaranteed.

We don't know where you live though, so it's hard for us to help you find a non-online store. That said if being able to see the material first is an issue than look for an online store that allows free swatches. It's pretty easy to do.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 7, 2011)

1. Use Google, Yellowpages, or any other searchie thing and look for fabric stores in your area. Be prepared to pay over 20. 
2. Wal-mart sells foam and look for places that sell just foam as well. Some craft stores carry it. Better to buy fresh foam that's 16 bucks than a couch that has someone's ass cheese scent all over it.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 7, 2011)

More you pay the better quality it is.


----------



## WingDog (Jul 7, 2011)

I can get a roll of foam 1" thick at walmart for $15. Currently I only plan on making the footpaws and handpaws, then may commission a foam base for the head, and make the rest myself. But that won't be done for a few months.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 7, 2011)

WingDog said:


> I can get a roll of foam 1" thick at walmart for $15. Currently I only plan on making the footpaws and handpaws, then may commission a foam base for the head, and make the rest myself. But that won't be done for a few months.


 
Yes.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 7, 2011)

Kill and skin some plushies


----------



## Nae (Jul 7, 2011)

You can find good quality lime green and black here for only 10 dollars:

http://www.fabric.com/SearchResults...tegoryID=1d5f47dc-9991-4088-93f3-26a376046a5e

This is the popular "DF fur" a lot of people use for toony suits. The green and black ones are exactly the same as the other colors (except for the color, duh), they're just on sale.


----------



## WingDog (Jul 7, 2011)

So no luck at hobby lobby or walmart, I at least bought my foam, have enough to make at least 2 pairs. Seeing as I am horrible at sculpting this may take awhile.


----------



## Jesie (Jul 7, 2011)

WingDog said:


> Go to creaigslist, find a free couch that has foam cushions, go get said couch and take the cushions, the way I see it, foam is foam.


 
I don't know what stick was shoved up your ass, but there's no call for that kinda behavior on my forum.
Three lines of text is not a rant.
There is no such thing as 'cheap decent quality fur'
Unless you live in a very large city like New York or San Francisco which is known for it's fabric districts, you wont find this supposed 'Cheap Decent Quality Fur' you speak of.
The only places that have what you're looking for is online, and it aint cheap.

Also: Enjoy the bed-bugs and and embarrassing human DNA being rubbed all over your face if you use a used couch cushion. I wouldn't use My Own couch cushions in my fursuit, much less a derelict sofa.

Nice fur is expensive.
No one will buy your shit if you cut corners using shit grade fur and used materials.

*DEAL. WIT. IT.*


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 7, 2011)

Jesie said:


> I don't know what stick was shoved up your ass, but there's no call for that kinda behavior on my forum.
> Three lines of text is not a rant.
> There is no such thing as 'cheap decent quality fur'
> Unless you live in a very large city like New York or San Francisco which is known for it's fabric districts, you wont find this supposed 'Cheap Decent Quality Fur' you speak of.
> ...


 
I miss New your for that reason too.
During Fashion week, fabric becomes a bit cheaper. 
...
Wat?


----------



## WingDog (Jul 7, 2011)

Jesie said:


> I don't know what stick was shoved up your ass, but there's no call for that kinda behavior on my forum.
> 
> No one will buy your shit if you cut corners using shit grade fur and used materials.
> 
> *DEAL. WIT. IT.*



First there was no reason for him to come here like he did, from guy just looking for help, telling me to deal with it. Second. Who says I'm selling anything? Where do you see me wanting to sell anything? please point that out, I would love to see it. Third, Your forum? You call my behavior wrong, when over half of FAF are 10x worse, chewing out newbies for no reason at all, get off my thread if you have no real contribution.

I get easily pissed off when stupid people post crap that does not actually help with the situation at hand. such as exactly what blarmajin posted. A simple "Sorry your out of luck, would suffice"

Anywho, I hope you people realize I was joking about using couch cushions. I have already gone out and purchased foam at walmart.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 7, 2011)

WingDog said:


> Anywho, I hope you people realize I was joking about using couch cushions. I have already gone out and purchased foam at walmart.



Be careful 'cause humor doesn't always work through text :<


----------



## WingDog (Jul 7, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> Be careful 'cause humor doesn't always work through text :<



This is true, but considering how dumb the idea was, I didn't think people would take it seriously.

The feetpaws are turning out like crap at the moment, cannot sculpt foam to save my life, I'm trying to do each individual toe, but I think I need to make the entire foot then cut out where the shoe will sit. Trial and error I guess, until I give up and just pay someone to make them for me...


----------



## Deo (Jul 7, 2011)

WingDog said:


> Can anyone recommend a good faux fur that is not $25 a yard? All the links in the stickies are outrageous in price


HAHAHA
Decent fur is $20-25 a yard. GOOD fur is $35-60 a yard. Custom fur is $300-600 a yard.
HAHAHAHAHAAA!
Pay less than $20 and you are buying shit to put on your costume, thus ruining any and all efforts on your part.




WingDog said:


> and I hate buying stuff online without first being able to see the quality of it first hand.


Then order swatches. Duh.



WingDog said:


> I went to Joann Fabric today and the faux fur they had was 14.99 a yard. But was unsure of the quality of it, it did not seem like it was very good. seemed really crappy....If anyone could give me a quick point in the correct direction, it would be greatly appreciated.


That was crappy fur. Crappy fur is far more common than decent fur, and anything less than $20 is crappy, nasty, thin, stingy, mangy, scratchy, stiff-backed, and ugly.


----------



## Sar (Jul 8, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> Be careful 'cause humor doesn't always work through text :<


 Isnt that why emoticons were invented?

But like others are saying, it is worthwhile spending a little extra on good quality fur thats a bit more durable than the 'cheaper' alternitives. Where i live there two places that sell completly diffent types.

Also, if your on a budget, try hunting around for more places that sell Faux fur that isnt online. Some have better prices for quality.


----------



## WingDog (Jul 8, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Isnt that why emoticons were invented?
> 
> But like others are saying, it is worthwhile spending a little extra on good quality fur thats a bit more durable than the 'cheaper' alternitives. Where i live there two places that sell completly diffent types.
> 
> Also, if your on a budget, try hunting around for more places that sell Faux fur that isnt online. Some have better prices for quality.



See and the only reason I don't want to spend an arm and a leg on expensive fur at the moment, is I don't know how these will turn out. Being as it is a first time thing I'm not going to use my highest quality materials. So why people flip a bitch when I ask for what the cheapest I can get without it falling apart when its sewn, makes no sense.


----------



## Sar (Jul 8, 2011)

WingDog said:


> See and the only reason I don't want to spend an arm and a leg on expensive fur at the moment, is I don't know how these will turn out. Being as it is a first time thing I'm not going to use my highest quality materials. So why people flip a bitch when I ask for what the cheapest I can get without it falling apart when its sewn, makes no sense.


 My previous post still stands. 
Hunt around offline as well as online for cheaper furs.


----------

